# majors



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Can anyone suggest some shows within about 350 or 400 miles of Chicago that are typically majors? I'm looking for shows after the March 18-21 Louisville shows. 
Golden specialities are ok, but I have a slight preference for all breed shows. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You can come to San Diego, there are lots of majors coming up 

There is a Yahoo group for finding and building majors... [email protected]


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

More info on that group

* * * * * Welcome to Golden Majors * * * * *
The sole purpose of this private list is to connect Owner/Handlers and Breeders of Golden Retrievers in North America who seek to find or build majors.
Forwarding Golden Majors email to friends and cross-posting on non-pet lists is permitted and you are encouraged to share the subscription email address with prospective members: [email protected]
Since there are many similarly named shows across the USA and Canada, minimize confusion by ALWAYS including the following information in the Title of every new post..
1. Show Name
2. City & State
3. Show Dates
The Title at the top of any new post you originate, or, an existing post you are replying to can be updated. Feel free to correct typos and update prior posts as needed, it helps to keep well informed people who may be interested in your shows on the same track.
To further reduce confusion, when more than one show is discussed, create a new post specifically for that show. Only the show listed in the Title should be discussed in the message.
ANY off topic post not directly related to finding or building majors is not permitted and will be deleted. No exceptions.
Please Note: This private list is not listed in the Yahoo! Groups directory in order to eliminate junk mail. [email protected] the only email address for new members who wish to join this list. Unverifiable email addresses will be denied membership. After this list reaches 350 members, no further members will be added until the regionally oriented Golden Majors website with search, entry and major make/break notification features is activated. The original 350 members of this list will be invited as Charter Members (no fees) on the new website.
Good Luck Finding and Building Majors!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

very cool, thanks so much! I sent a request to subscribe (if they'll have me, LOL)


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

St. Louis is usually a hot bed of majors. 

Come to our specialty: http://www.grcgsl.org/index.html It's April 10-11. 

As for all-breeds in the area...

Jefferson County Kennel Club, St. Louis Dog Breeders Association, etc. May 7-9. (25 entered last year). 

Gateway Sporting Dog Association, Mississippi Valley Kennel Club, etc. June 4-6 (30 entered last year)

There's a number of other ones in the St. Louis area (especially with the upcoming opening of the Purina event center). 

Also, Des Moines has a HUGE Golden specialty in Sept and Feb- that's approx 330 miles from Chicago.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you, I will check those shows out!

edit....unfortunately, except for your specialty, the others are small shows. There were only about 10 males entered in each, we need to have 21 for the major, best to have at least 25 or more to account for no-shows. 
Majors are so hard to find!




gabbys mom said:


> St. Louis is usually a hot bed of majors.
> 
> Come to our specialty: http://www.grcgsl.org/index.html It's April 10-11.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> thank you, I will check those shows out!
> 
> edit....unfortunately, except for your specialty, the others are small shows. There were only about 10 males entered in each, we need to have 21 for the major, best to have at least 25 or more to account for no-shows.
> Majors are so hard to find!


Novi, MI
Mid MI GRC


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks, will look at those!




Pointgold said:


> Novi, MI
> Mid MI GRC


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

White River GRC has back to back specialties in mid-May


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Columbus Ohio is having their specialty on April 24th with all breed show the day after
That is all that is coming to mind right now-will have to think some more! lol


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks! I may try to get him to the White River GRC, they're nice people, too!


----------

